
Chef behind ‘dark kitchen’ says UberEats made him ‘invisible’, leaving him broke - kschua
https://www.news.com.au/finance/small-business/chef-behind-dark-kitchen-says-ubereats-made-him-invisible-leaving-him-broke-and-730000-in-debt/news-story/93888b78308d67e303a7144b1c253b53
======
techntoke
Guy sounds like an idiot because he was relying on one food delivery service
to survive, especially without a contract. Uber's customer service is among
the worst. If someone likes a particular location they'll order it regardless
of the platform. Sounds like he just wanted someone to blame for his own
incompetence.

